# GMPP parts calibration



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

OliDesbiens said:


> I just got installer the GMPP EXHAUST AND INTAKE but the dealership did only install the calibration for the Intake. Do you think it cause an issue with the performance gain?


How do you know they didn't install both?


----------



## OliDesbiens (Dec 19, 2018)

He told me that the calibration is only with the Intake but on my exhaust Bill they said that a calibration is needed for the exhaust when the Intake is gonna be installed. I'm back Tomorrow to show him the bill.


----------



## OliDesbiens (Dec 19, 2018)

So verdict i want to the garage and explain everyting and they said that there no calibration in the installation guide and in the system. I came back home and call gmpp technicien at the part departement and he got the same conclusion that there no calibration for the exhaust and only for the Intake there's one. I mention that the chevrolet performance website mention a calibration and he told me it's a mistake from the website. He gonna advise it's supervisor about the issue on the website correct the false statement. So still does'nt make sense to me too only calibrate the Intake and not the exhaust but thats life i guess at it's under waranty. Today i will Drive 500 km tell if did make a difference.


----------

